# tuesday is sig day for me



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

So Tuesday I pick up my Sig p226. Very excited, one of the first times I sat around wanting the work week to come around faster. I've been searching around the forum and net getting as much info as I can but, is it ok to dry fire a sig or should I get some snap caps?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Use some snap caps.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Cheap insurance............use the Snap Caps.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

It should be safe to dry fire once in a while but I would use snap caps otherwise.


----------



## proxpilot (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok it's Tuesday, it's time to see some snap shots of this Beauty!! :watching:


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Congratulations! As already stated, pics when you take um. :smt041


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

A Sig 226 ! ....... where, when ... :watching: .. :watching:


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

i don't have a working camera at this time but, when I do I will. I'm in sig heaven:smt082


----------

